# Biscuit's first puppy class today!



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

We've had a brilliant time at our first puppy class this afternoon - it was such good fun and Biscuit loved everything about it 

There were 6 puppies there of varying ages and the lady who runs it is simply wonderful. We did lots of socialisation, recall, sit, chill, then went outside to a grassed area and did walking to heel on the lead and puppy agility. There were two tunnels and tiny hoop to jump over and posts to go around in a swerve. We all had the best time ever!

So proud of Biscuit on her very first class as the trainer used her to demonstrate 'come' and 'close' walking to heel which she did perfectly for her :love-eyes: 

She was full of great tips and we're going to practise it all at home this week. Can't wait for next Sunday for the next one  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

hi
Can I ask where you got Biscuit from, as there was a Biscuit in our puppy's litter, just wondered if they were related??!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How fab me and Buddy have our first lesson on the 20th ,cant wait


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased Biscuit is being a good cockapoo puppy .. keep it up Biscuit 

Where was buscuit from? That would lovely if Mel's Ozzie is related


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad it all went well, enjoy your practising looking forward to next weeks update x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That sounds brilliant, our classes will be mixed, not just puppies, start at the end of August, hope they'll work out as well as yours have. Well done Biscuit


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> We've had a brilliant time at our first puppy class this afternoon - it was such good fun and Biscuit loved everything about it
> 
> There were 6 puppies there of varying ages and the lady who runs it is simply wonderful. We did lots of socialisation, recall, sit, chill, then went outside to a grassed area and did walking to heel on the lead and puppy agility. There were two tunnels and tiny hoop to jump over and posts to go around in a swerve. We all had the best time ever!
> 
> ...


Wow Karen, sounds like you've found the pair of you a FAB course of puppy classes - going outside & agility thrown in too!! I'm jealous! Perhaps you could share some of the tips etc you get with us!!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

mel said:


> hi
> Can I ask where you got Biscuit from, as there was a Biscuit in our puppy's litter, just wondered if they were related??!


Biscuit was from Lucy at Not Just Any Old Labradoodle in Shropshire. This was their first litter of cockapoos and Little Flo on the forum is Biscuit's sister.

Lucy is brilliant and the next litter of cockapoos is currently in production  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

raywendy18 said:


> Wow Karen, sounds like you've found the pair of you a FAB course of puppy classes - going outside & agility thrown in too!! I'm jealous! Perhaps you could share some of the tips etc you get with us!!!


Hi Wendy

I know - I was amazed to see the puppy agility set up outside on the grass  It was a lovely way to finish off the class for the last 10 minutes - the tunnel was a huge success! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Biscuit was from Lucy at Not Just Any Old Labradoodle in Shropshire. This was their first litter of cockapoos and Little Flo on the forum is Biscuit's sister.
> 
> Lucy is brilliant and the next litter of cockapoos is currently in production  Best wishes, Karen x


Hi Karen,

My Poppy is from Lucy too! She was the second litter born in September! Her dad was Howdy Doody but I think our dogs have different mums. Lucy was fab I highly recommend her! How is Biscuit doing?

Jane.


----------



## AnnieG (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Karen,
I hope you do not mind me mesaging you. I am thinking about getting a cockerpoo from Lucy at Not Just any labradoodle in Shropshire and just wondered what your thoughts were - good breeders? Biscuits temperament etc?
Thank you
Annie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know a cockapoo from there locally and she is gorgeous and I'm told very loving in character. She is coming up for a year of age and her owner and family are really happy with her. She is from a working cocker mum x mini poodle dad.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps: I would recommend you check if any of the parents are PRA DNA tested clear. They only mention on the website about annual BVA tests which are not the same and cannot tell you if the dog is likely to go blind in the future.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Great to hear. I'm thinking of doing a puppy class. I could do it on my own, but thinking doing a class will be more structured then me doing on my own. At least the basic important commandes. The rest of the fun stuff I can do.


----------



## Loubylou (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello,

I too am thinking of getting a puppy from Lucy! My only concern is she asks for £200 up front before you even see the puppy?? 

Has anyone else been asked this ?


----------

